# steering wheel replacement



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

No.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Even though Eddy is correct, if you wanted to you could make some items functional, but you will have to create your own wiring out of the wheel. You van add some of the factory harnesses but again it will be a project. You could try and add the Rostra cruise system.




*How to remove and replace your steering wheel


2011 Cruze LS, adding cruise control


HOW-TO: Self install of aftermarket cruise control.


*


----------



## Falconcruze (Nov 24, 2018)

thanks..was planning on Rostra unit come Springtime, but thought I'd ask


----------

